# heat press machines $200 ? T-SHIRT INK question?



## StephenT (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am new & learning. I have 2 questions I hope some of you can enlighten me.

QUESTION 1.
I have discovered I can get a heat press for less than $200 in ebay as 
compared to $$thousands elsewhere on the internet
MY question is : Are this SUITABLE for for t-shirt printing? Is there a catch for 
such low prices?

QUESTION 2.
Can the normal injet ink that comes package with the injet printer be used for 
printing T-shirts? 
Is there such a thing as INK that' customised for t-shirt printing?
IF YES, where can I get them? 
Do they comes in Continous Ink System CARTRIDE & can i buy just the refill 
when ink is finished?

THANKS!!


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Depends on the make, model, size etc. . .


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

by the way, I've been using InkDog: Printer Ink Cartridges for Inkjet, Laser Toner Cartridges and Discount Printer and fax Supplies for my ink.


----------



## hotice007 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't see any on inkdog.com that say print on tshirt?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

PLEASE avoid any ebay presses that are not the big name brands. You'll find PLENTY of posts here where people have had problems with cheap Chinese presses.

And if you're thinking of the E-Z Press...Um...No. Don't do it. You'll regret it.

Stahls, HIX, Phoenix Phire, Geo Knight, etc...not the cheap ebay presses.

Also, get at least a 15" x 15" press for your first press.

Yes, you'll spend more at the outset, but you'll save yourself money and headaches in the long run.

As for ink, use a printer that uses PIGMENT ink, not dye. The Epson C88+ is the most common printer on these forums, but they're out of production now. I'm not sure if its replacement, the C120, uses pigmented DURABrite inks or not.

Good luck and welcome to the forums!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i agree with what chani stated.. go for a name brand right away.. its well worth it.


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

hotice007 said:


> I don't see any on inkdog.com that say print on tshirt?


They may not be listed on the site, you'll have to call them directly.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chani and Alex are right on...the cheap presses on ebay are just that..cheap.there is very little if any after sale support, no guarantee that can be counted on (the name brands have lifetime warranty on the heating elements) and parts availability is questionable.

for transfers you will need either an inkjet with pigment ink or a color laser printer. Exception being if you are doing sublimation, then you will need special ink/paper/printer

Bulk systems are available for most of the printers used


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

This I'm sure will be a dissenting opinion that many here will disagree with. If your bread and butter is dependant upon this press, then by all means go with an established distributor and pay the xtra for a name brand press, if that allows you to feel more comfortable. 

Know this; a heat press is nothing more than the combination of a heating element, a mass to convey the heat (platen), thermocontrol, timer and housing. There is no additional software packaged with any press that I'm aware of to justify some of the prices I've seen, you are paying for what you see, a simple mechanical device.

Some will argue the cheaper presses do not convey the heat as evenly or accurately as the high dollar name brands, to this there could be an element of truth as I like most here have not performed extensive testing to prove or disprove this claim. I do know the cheap chineeze press I have performs Vinyl and Ink Transfers to my satisifaction and has thus far proven reliable. 

In my mind the only real difference between my cheap press and the more costly name brands is the insurance a purchaser of those unwittingly procurs at time of sale. 

With all that said, be cautious as there are unscrupulous sellers of presses on auction sites, but that's where I found mine.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Peggy, please list the press you have.I had bad luck, but if you found one that works good then let us know. Thanks ..... JB


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

Stay with the name brands. When you are getting started the heat press is your only investment and is not the place to cut corners. The press is the key to good application.


----------



## StephenT (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am thankful & grateful for all your replies.

I feel blessed!


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

What is the best large format heat press on the market? larger than 15x15.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can get a 16x20 press....there are larger units..but for most of us....too large and too expensive..


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

any brands.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> This I'm sure will be a dissenting opinion that many here will disagree with. If your bread and butter is dependant upon this press, then by all means go with an established distributor and pay the xtra for a name brand press, if that allows you to feel more comfortable.
> 
> Know this; a heat press is nothing more than the combination of a heating element, a mass to convey the heat (platen), thermocontrol, timer and housing. There is no additional software packaged with any press that I'm aware of to justify some of the prices I've seen, you are paying for what you see, a simple mechanical device.
> 
> ...


 
X2!! 

I have one of the "CHEAP" presses and I have had good luck with it... It is a cheap chineese one but it works!!! I will upgrade when I see the need but for now it works.. I also use an HP Deskjet 5940 with the Vivera Ink cartridges.. And the Jetpro Sofstretch works great!!!!

Just my .02

Scott.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Scott what is the name on the press it would help to give feed back on it some people that dont have the money to get name brands one would like to here from you thanks


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree that not all cheap china presses are crap, i have the following unit High Pressure T-shirt Heat Press Machine - Heat press machine - Product Catalog - DAN YANG TECHNOLOGY (H.K) CO.,LTD
it has worked flawlessly since it arrived. many heatpresses found in the uk are this press, add a shiny new badge on it, plus 200% markup on the price....... im very happy with ours. lots of heatpress snobbery out there.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Hi Peggy, please list the press you have.I had bad luck, but if you found one that works good then let us know. Thanks ..... JB


I read this thread several times and have yet to figure out who Peggy is, as I ain't. The press I purchased is sold by ebay seller: transfersupplies.

Which other than color appears identical to Sodrisc's example.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont know of specific brands. I have never been that interested in something that big/heavy. I would call the vendors on site to see what they know


----------



## Dennis Ayers (Dec 30, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with the HeatMaster brand of heat presses? I inherited one and I'm not sure if its a good one or not


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> This I'm sure will be a dissenting opinion that many here will disagree with. If your bread and butter is dependant upon this press, then by all means go with an established distributor and pay the xtra for a name brand press, if that allows you to feel more comfortable.
> 
> Know this; a heat press is nothing more than the combination of a heating element, a mass to convey the heat (platen), thermocontrol, timer and housing. There is no additional software packaged with any press that I'm aware of to justify some of the prices I've seen, you are paying for what you see, a simple mechanical device.
> 
> ...


do cheap presses work good with image clip paper (laser printed)


----------



## StephenT (Dec 24, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> I agree that not all cheap china presses are crap, i have the following unit High Pressure T-shirt Heat Press Machine - Heat press machine - Product Catalog - DAN YANG TECHNOLOGY (H.K) CO.,LTD
> it has worked flawlessly since it arrived. many heatpresses found in the uk are this press, add a shiny new badge on it, plus 200% markup on the price....... im very happy with ours. lots of heatpress snobbery out there.


 
Hi Sodrisc,
I am considering purchasing a t shirt heat press. 

Would you mind telling how much did you pay for your heat press and how much was the freight & insurances to your door ?

Hope to hear from you soonest.

Thanks.
Stephen


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I read this thread several times and have yet to figure out who Peggy is, as I ain't. The press I purchased is sold by ebay seller: transfersupplies.
> 
> Which other than color appears identical to Sodrisc's example.


This is where i purchased my bad one. So you may get a good one and you may get a bad one, you have to decide if its worth the risk. 

Also if you get a bad one you will most likely be out money to send it back which was $60 for me. Total i was out about $100, so do not be tempted by the savings really decide if its a good risk to take. I say no. Save a couple more hundred and get a mighty press.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Artsy_Marissa said:


> This is where i purchased my bad one. So you may get a good one and you may get a bad one, you have to decide if its worth the risk. Also if you get a bad one you will most likely be out money to send it back which was $60 for me. Total i was out about $100, so do not be tempted by the savings really decide if its a good risk to take. I say no. Save a couple more hundred and get a mighty press.


My first press from transfersupplies sustained damage in transit. I emailed him and he in turn called me the next day while on a trip to China. Without any argument he immediately made arrangements to send a replacement from CA and issued a call tag for the damaged press. I know time in transits and I know he had the replacement sent within hours of our call. I also know should I need any parts, he will be a source for them from talking to him. The damaged press experience cost me only the inconvience of a few days xtra transit. 

It's unfortunate that you experienced a defective press, that resulted in additional expense for you. Did you ask him to issue a call tag for your defective press? Would you have been willing to accept a replacement for your defective press when contacting him or had you had enough of this brand and wanted only your money back?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going to use an inkjet printer that only does 8.5x11 papers and you are not going to use any other type of transfer, say plastisol or custom transfers, getting anything larger than and 11x15 press may be overbuying for your size requirements. I bought the Mighty Press lite 11x15 with a full lifetime heating element warranty for $370 shipped to my door. I'll never use anything larger than 8.5x11 paper, so it suits my needs fine. 

I considered a no name brand press, but am too skittish to do it. I need name brand and lifetime warranty. My friend on the other hand bought a no name from Ebay and is currently still happy after 4 months. We'll see in a year, and I hope we are both still happy. Good luck to all.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*I was able to find an 11" x 16" press on ebay for $122.00 that works great. The individual that was selling it had wanted to design t shirts but life had different plans for them. As he said in his auction his loss was my gain definately! I don't know that it is so much where you get your press, but how well it works for you that should be the deciding factor. I would not have bought something that didn't look to be a good investment even from ebay. With this individual selling all of his equipment off to get out of the business it seemed like a prime time for me to act. *


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Does that press have a name on it?

I don't think that everyone is saying that ALL chinese presses are horrible, but you do take your chances. That's why there's a thread trying to find out who's had good luck with them and who's had bad luck with them, and who they bought them from. 

Me, personally? I wanted a name brand and lifetime heating element warranty.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I did see some good auctions on even name brand presses on Ebay. Same idea, people were selling their used equipment on Ebay. Those are very good deals as you can ask them things in the same way you can ask about a used car. I saw some of the Stahls going for almost half price at auction, and some of the pics looked very good. 

Definitely not all Chinese machines are bad. Even with my Stahls, I am hoping it does not have some sort of glitch. Can only hope to research and make a good decision for yourself.


----------

